# Alpha Radiomir?,,,,,,



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Any opinions on these guys, or anyone owned one? - Reliability, build quality etc.

Nice looker and seems pretty good value / good movement.

Can't decide on the white or black dial though, but leaning toward the white. Any comments appreciated.

http://abbazz.zenfolio.com/img/s8/v10/p987115976.jpg


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

no idea ! but when did Alpha "USA" start appearing ion the dials ???


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I heard Alpha USA have gone now?

And you have to order direct from the HK site. I just pinched that picture randomly from the net, so probably an old one.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Alpha USA was a rebrand of the Chinese ones. I owned an Alpha Radiomir and it's a great watch. Doesn't get much better than an ST19 movement. It has the best size of all the PAN inspired watches I've owned. It's well built. And it's a crazy bargain. The only thing I didn't like so much was the light green colour of the lume on the sandwish dial, that's what eventually led me to sell it:









I know someone else in here has the white dialed version, can't remember who.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks for the reply.

Agreed, this really does seem a bargain.

Think I may just order one anyway, seems difficult to see how you'd go wrong with one of these at the price point.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Don't think that because it is a cheap Chinese watch it must be a big steaming pile of *****. I still own and love my Daytona. Bomb proof movement and it's actually a very advanced one with its column wheel. That's something you only see in very high end and expensive mechanical Swiss movements (but the again, the ST19 is a revised and improved Swiss movement):


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I used to have one for a short time... It was a really great watch, the chrono pusher smooth as butter lovely watch, I actually regret moving it on....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> I used to have one for a short time... It was a really great watch, the chrono pusher smooth as butter lovely watch, I actually regret moving it on....


 Now that you mention it, I believe it was you that bought it from me, wasn't it? And yes, the pushers are very smooth because of the column wheel... errr... complication? It's a great movement, much better than a lot of much more expensive Valjouxs IMO.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Now that you mention it, I believe it was you that bought it from me, wasn't it? And yes, the pushers are very smooth because of the column wheel... errr... complication? It's a great movement, much better than a lot of much more expensive Valjouxs IMO.


 Yes indeed it was me Renato  I quickly moved it on it was the early days we were flippin like made back then, weren't we  & until this post almost forgot about the watch...

Cheers Martin


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've had a couple of the Daytona-alikes - one with black dial/silver sub-dials & one silver dial/black sub-dials. I preferred the silver dialed one & wish I still had it - great movement & nicely made/finished as well. One day I'll get another & keep it this time :wacko: :laugh:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Yes indeed it was me Renato  I quickly moved it on it was the early days we were flippin like made back then, weren't we  & until this post almost forgot about the watch...
> 
> Cheers Martin


 Yes we were! But it was mainly cheap Soviet watches and such, one gets a grip once we start going for more expensive stuff. Or at least the wallet reality gets a grip on us 

That being said, and once again, I still think that anything that has the ST19 in it is worth it. My Alpha Daytona, the PRS5, the Kemmner Bundeswehr, all have this movement and they aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks for the input guy's.

I think this may be an xmas pressy to me.

However, I can't see the white dial version listed on the site? - damn!!


----------

